# make php5 with PREFIX and other variable



## ggery (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi,

I'm using ports to compile php5 with PREFIX=/usr/local/php5 and *I* have big problem. I can modify make.conf but this works only for the PREFIX variable. I can't use other variables like: APXS="/opt/apache/bin/apxs", can't install other extensions using this method.

*F*or example:
`make PREFIX=/usr/local/php5 -Dwith-gd -Dwith-jpeg-dir -Dwith-iconv`
and
`make PREFIX=/usr/local/php5 --with-gd --with-jpeg-dir --with-iconv`
or
`make PREFIX=/usr/local/php5 with-gd=YES with-jpeg-dir=YES with-iconv=YES`
*A*lso modifications of CONFIGURE_ARGS variable in Makefile does not work.

Anyone?

I'm using FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p3.


----------

